# Synchronic BOV: Try it before you buy it!



## synapse (Jul 22, 2005)

Synapse Engineering is testing out a new program for select retailers that will allow customers to try out a demo BOV for a few runs around the block to see if this is the blow off valve has a place in their future build.

You’ve seen the hype on the net and YouTube. 

YouTube - Synchronic BOV Subaru WRX

Time to see if Synchronic BOV is all hype. 

We’re going to start by testing out the program with Group 5 Motorsports in San Diego (858) 693-3278, Group 5 Motorsport - A premier automotive performance store in San Diego - Homepage. If you’re in the San Diego area you can stop by Group 5 and try out the Synchronic BOV. NO STRINGS ATTACHED! You can try it, just to try it.

You can only participate in this program if you have the following BOV’s and applications:

Greddy Type S

Greddy Type RS

Greddy Type R

HKS Racing Bypass

HKS Bypass Valve

HKS SSQ Type I

HKS SSQ Type II Racing

Bosch DV

Audi/VW/Porsche with 1” Bosch DV

Applications with a 1 inch inlet and 

Discharge hose fittings

Applications with a 1.25 inch inlet and 

Discharge hose fittings

Mitsubishi Evolution

Tial 50mm BOV


----------

